# Song for Slide Show?



## rlobrecht (Jul 14, 2010)

My son will be testing for his 1st Dan soon, and I've started to put together a slide show of his progression from white belt to black belt.  Does anyone have a suggestion for a good background song?

I've seen people use "Kung Fu Fighting" by Carl Douglas, but my wife doesn't like that song.

Thanks,
Rick


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 14, 2010)

Eye of the Tiger from Rocky is always a winner for athletes.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jul 14, 2010)

How about the theme song from The New Karate Kid? 

It's called "Remember the Name" by Fort Minor.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jul 14, 2010)

"Ready Steady Go" by Paul Oakenfold


----------



## Gaius Julius Caesar (Jul 15, 2010)

"Block Rocking Beats" The Chemical Brothers.

"One of these Days" Pink Floyd

"There is no easy way out" Montage soong from Rocky 4"

"Binge and Purge" Clutch, well maybe not for a kid.


----------



## rlobrecht (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks for all your suggestions.

Rick


----------



## Big Don (Jul 16, 2010)

From the Original Karate Kid:You're the Best Around


----------

